# Home Defense Tips...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I picked this up from over at AR15.com... It's great advice...



> "Home Defense" is about "Tiered" security.
> 
> *Appearance.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you get a chance, check out It Takes A Thief on The Discovery Channel. Two ex-thieves break into people's homes (with their permission) to show how vulnerable they are. One guy does the job and another watches with the homeowners on CC in a van on the street. Pretty good wake up call for the homeowners and you get some good ideas as well.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Todd said:


> If you get a chance, check out It Takes A Thief on The Discovery Channel. Two ex-thieves break into people's homes (with their permission) to show how vulnerable they are. One guy does the job and another watches with the homeowners on CC in a van on the street. Pretty good wake up call for the homeowners and you get some good ideas as well.


It is a very good show!


----------

